# Need help tuning a calcium reactor



## saltydawg (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm been working to set up a calcium reactor on my tank and have some questions

I have the internal ph set to 6.5 via a controller

The effluent drop is less than 30 per second

I'm testing for alkalinity and it's sitting at 169 ppm (9.4 dkh) which is slightly less than 2 days ago (175 ppm)

Should I just let it run for now

Magnesium is sitting at 1290 so you would think the draw would be there

Let me know what you think

No sps but a few lps

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

